

The Diskette That Blew Trixter's Mind - comatose_kid
http://trixter.wordpress.com/2008/09/28/the-diskette-that-blew-trixters-mind/

======
antiform
Fantastic. An excellent of example of "doing with a dime what any fool can do
with a dollar."

~~~
nazgulnarsil
I've never heard that saying before. what a fantastic bit of business wisdom.

~~~
iamwil
Was in the Alan Kay story, when he was talking about engineers.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=317962>

------
michael_dorfman
That blew my mind, too. An amazing hack.

~~~
ajkirwin
It really is.

------
Hoff
There are other examples of this. Some are entirely deliberate. The ISO-9660
volume structure was deliberately designed to allow it to coexist with other
file systems present on the same disk, for instance.

------
utnick
I remember something like this from one of my security classes..

Its a shellcode which works on 2 platforms... its designed so that the
executable code on 1 platform is interpereted as NOPs or other harmless
commands on the other platform and vice versa

------
myelin
I remember getting a game demo back in the early '90s on a 3.5" disk that
would work on both DOS and another platform - I think Amiga. It didn't last
long when I tried to copy a file to it, unfortunately!

~~~
Sujan
anti-crack-protection ;)

------
manezin
ghjwlorhjnzdfogfd

